# Diving With the Holy Spirit



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Capt Kevin took me and my twobrothers out yesterday on his boat the Holy Spear-it. As usual Kevin puts us right on top of some fish. We tend to miss and hesitate but that's just because we can't hit the broad side of a barn. Capt. Kevin is one of the best captins I've dove with over the years and his laid back and personable attitude makes the dive trip truly enjoyable. I recommend that anyone that is ineresting in a good dive charter give him a call. I won't use anyone else in the Gulf Coast!

Call 850-698-0827 for Kevin


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh..you guys did fine. Brought home a cooler full of fish didnt ya? Look forward to the next trip.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw the video. 

You guys did well.

Like the dolphin?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree! I've been out with Capt. Kevin several times now, and I've always had a good time and brought home some fish.

Felix


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Persoannl, I don't care to dive with Kevin. I try not to be jelous of any man....but he really pisses me off with all the fsh he shoots!!!:toast


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay has told me about capt Kev, sounds like a fish whore to me.:clap

Got to love that pilot house!!!!!!!!


----------



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dolphin were amazing, been diving for 4 years and never seen anything like it.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Kevin always runs great trips, and puts people on fish. Kevin and I spearfish all the time together, and if you want to shoot some big fish, charter his boat.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah....but like Brandy said...hes a fish whore...:toast

Seriosly though...and I dont use this one often...:bowdown


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah would love to dive with him though, don't think I have had the pleasure but I have met so many people here and can't always keep them all straight


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

MAN! You guys know how to fill a guys head full of :blush:. I feel my head growing now. Thanks...thanks alot...now I am going to have to buy more weight to keep me down!!!

No really, thanks, I just have a little help from above...I do have the holy Spear-it you know.:angel I need all the help I can get. 

I cant wait for the weather to straighten up though so we can all go get some more grouper and AJ's. They are loaded up now. See you guys soon!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (1/18/2008)*MAN! You guys know how to fill a guys head full of :blush:. I feel my head growing now. Thanks...thanks alot...now I am going to have to buy more weight to keep me down!!!


Yep, extra weight will be needed... also don't forget about a bigger pilothouse...

Just kidding with ya! Hope to get out there before long.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (1/18/2008)*I cant wait for the weather to straighten up though so we can all go get some more grouper and AJ's. They are loaded up now. See you guys soon!


Yeah, +1 on that statement. I can't wait to get back out there and shoot some more grouper. But the weather seems to have other plans here lately. It really stinks.


----------

